# our build...



## sarah24601 (Nov 20, 2008)

the supports;




























the doors....



























one worn out cat;





























more to come...


----------



## Holly123 (Feb 7, 2009)

*viv build*

looking good, you can come and build me one when you have finished :lol2:


----------



## sarah24601 (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## sarah24601 (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## fourdown (Oct 3, 2008)

WOWZERS! that's bigger than the cage i keep my friend in!

:lol2:


----------



## sarah24601 (Nov 20, 2008)

hahaha... yer my other half start to complain about being kept in a ceriel box so i thought id keep him quiet!!!


----------



## sarah24601 (Nov 20, 2008)

p.s. sorry there are so many pictures and sorry for alot of them being blurry...


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Hats off to you great job :no1:


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice work - bet that must have taken some doing?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

looks good, i'm guessing the ladder is to get into the top viv?


----------



## sarah24601 (Nov 20, 2008)

thanks guys; yer took a fair while to build cos we both work full time so we only really had one day a week to work on it.
yer the ladder was there to build the top part but we have a foot stool normally so we can get the reptile in/ out and feed etc.
thanks again x


----------



## sarah24601 (Nov 20, 2008)

bump.....:whistling2:


----------



## thetomahawkkid58 (Jan 7, 2009)

looks great, well done


----------



## sarah24601 (Nov 20, 2008)

thanks:flrt:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Wicked viv, im jealous!


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

Well heres two of my home made builds. uve seen one of them all over the place but incase u havent here they are again














































Tony


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

very nice work


----------

